# Working in Toronto for a year- Where do i start?



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I plan on moving to Toronto for a year, starting this summer.

I'd like to work pretty much the whole time i'm out there as i can't afford not to.

I really dont know where to start! I dont know what visa, papers etc i'd need, i dont know where to look for jobs, i dont know where to look for accommodation.

Please help!

I dont know if there is even an agency i can use that can help me do all of the above.

Hope you can help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RachelAllen24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan on moving to Toronto for a year, starting this summer.
> 
> ...


You cannot just move to Canada. You can come as a visitor for up to six months but this status will not permit you to work. If you are under 31 years of age you can apply for a WVP (Working Vacation Permit). Checkout:-

Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada
and
IEC General Introduction


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.

I did mean i wanted to get a job to be able to work there for a year.

Ideally, id like a job before i get there as i dont want to run the risk of getting out there, not being able to find work, running out of money and having to come home again.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RachelAllen24 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I did mean i wanted to get a job to be able to work there for a year.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to tell you but the chances of that happening are slim to none.


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not to worry.

I found a website- Campbell Cohen Canadian Immigration Law Firm.

They have said my chances are pretty good and they have also given me a list of jobs i can apply for before i get there.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RachelAllen24 said:


> Not to worry.
> 
> I found a website- Campbell Cohen Canadian Immigration Law Firm.
> 
> ...


And how much are they charging you for this? Too much I'll wager.


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

No they haven't charged me for anything. There are A LOT of jobs on the list, so the only thing i can thing of now is that the list is of all jobs and not necessarily jobs from employers that would take me on, given my situation. It all seems a bit easy going through them which probably means it's too good to be true! They told me i'd need a job before i can apply for a visa??

Ideally, what i would have really liked would have been to do an internship in Toronto. The problem is, i'd need it to be paid. The ones i have come across don't pay and the only ones i have found that do are on a website called Global Choices and the overall process for that is 1740 CAD which seems really pricey! For the money it says you get a job placement and help with visa documentation, that's all.

When I google 'internships in Canada/Toronto' it's coming up with all sorts- which is why i'm now trying to look for a job instead. I already have a degree and i am under 30....dont know if that helps.

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RachelAllen24 said:


> No they haven't charged me for anything. There are A LOT of jobs on the list, so the only thing i can thing of now is that the list is of all jobs and not necessarily jobs from employers that would take me on, given my situation. It all seems a bit easy going through them which probably means it's too good to be true! They told me i'd need a job before i can apply for a visa??
> 
> Ideally, what i would have really liked would have been to do an internship in Toronto. The problem is, i'd need it to be paid. The ones i have come across don't pay and the only ones i have found that do are on a website called Global Choices and the overall process for that is 1740 CAD which seems really pricey! For the money it says you get a job placement and help with visa documentation, that's all.
> 
> ...


For the only visa you may qualify for please read my reply to your original post.


----------



## sm79 (Mar 13, 2011)

RachelAllen24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan on moving to Toronto for a year, starting this summer.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

Have you had a look at Bunac? I had a year work visa organised by them in 2007. For their fee they pretty much sort all the paperwork for you. 

The day after you arrive you can attend a meeting where they help you get a SIN and set up a bank account, which compared to the UK is so easy! 

Definitely worth a wee look. 

Hope that is of some help! x


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply.

I did have a quick look, yeah. I left a message on their website asking for a call back and they called me back this afternoon- i didn't expect a call back so quickly! Unfortunately I missed the call so will call them back tomorrow.

What is a SIN? 

Someone said to me they are good at getting you over there, but when you are there they pretty much abandon you! Is that not true in your case?

I'm thinking of just getting any job i can once i get there and then looking for something else if i dont like it.

Do you know if that would be okay on that visa? Did Bunac help you at all with jobs?

Also, my other worry is accommodation as i don't think they help with that do they? I wouldn't be able to afford to stay in hotels for very long.

Thanks again for your reply, i really appreciate the help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RachelAllen24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


SIN is acronym for Social Insurance Number. You cannot work in Canada without one. BUNAC issues WHV (Working Holiday Visas) which are good for one year. There are only so many issued each year and for 2012 applications will open in November of this year. According to its website some vacancies still exist for 2011. BUNAC will not assist you in getting a job but have notice boards in their three Canadian centres advertising jobs and accommodations. If/when WHV is issued you will be permitted to work anywhere in Canada for one year after which time you must leave.


----------



## sm79 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, 

The SIN is their version of National Insurance number. You get a number that day and your card sent out in a few weeks. Getting the number there and then means you can start work without waiting on the card being posted out, which is great if you find a job in the first few days! 

For the SIN and bank account you can put the BUNAC, (or SWAP as it is called in Canada) address and go pop in to pick up your mail as and when you want. They also give advice on getting a phone. They had some rep come in with pretty basic but cheap phones and you could buy them there. Probably cheaper than buying one in a store and good to have a 'local' number!

The visa is good as you don't actually have to have a job lined up and can just start looking when you get there. 

They have job boards up in the office and give you advice on other good places to look. I found my job on craigslist, actually I found my house on there too! I ended up getting a basement suite with a guy from my group flight and we rented out the 2 spare rooms, which we also advertised on craigslist! People also put ads up on the boards in the office if they are looking for flatmates. 

I'm not sure if I would choose the group flight if I knew where I was going and what I was doing as you could probably find one cheaper elsewhere. But paying that wee bit extra I think is worth it as you are with maybe 10 other people doing the same thing as you and its great to have someone to talk to! And when you get there you don't feel totally alone! You can choose for BUNAC to arrange a couple nights in a hostel when you get there, so thats one less thing to worry about. You can extend the stay as you wish. They use HIHostels, which are pretty nice - and cheap!

The bank accounts are so easy to set up. I went with TD bank. You go in, make an appointment. Take your passport, fill in a form and you get your debit card there and then, deposit cash/trav cheques and is ready to use -so easy! They will tell you about the different banks though in the meeting at the office the day after you arrive.

I flew in to Vancouver but the set up in the Toronto office is the same. They dont really 'abandon' you, just really once you are there they have sorted out all the paperwork so not much else for them to officially do. However you can always call up or call into the office if you need advice on anything and really, they are great. There are always other people milling about as well as the staff. They provide computers, fax etc for you to use for free (maybe a wee charge for fax, cant quite remember!) and organise lots of nights out and trips to various places. Really though, even going in to use the computers randomly you will start to meet the same faces, people in the same boat as you so thats always helpful too.

If you do choose to go on the group flight, they send out the other peoples email addresses a few weeks before so you can get in touch if you wish. 

Give me a shout if you need any more random info, i kind of went on a bit there!!


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, 

It's great you can get the number there and then as i'd like to find work as quickly as i can- i dont want to be complacent and bide my time and then end up not being able to find work. 

I did wonder about the address thing- ie not having one so where would they send your things to! I'd also probably just get the cheapest phone i could, so again that's great they help with that.

What did you do for work if you dont mind me asking? I've had lots of different jobs and am happy to do anything to get me started, then once i'm settled maybe think a bit more about looking for something else if i'm not happy. Does that sound reasonable? 

With the group flight, how did that work? Did you tell them roughly when you wanted to go or do they do them every so often and tell you when you have to be there? I'm in two minds about the group flight, so any more info on that would be great. 

If you dont mind me asking, money wise, what did you do? Did you have travellers cheques and then deposit them in your Canadian bank account when you set that up? Is that even something you can do?! I've never used travellers cheques!

I like the fact you can still get support from them once you're there. That is reassuring. So do you mean they let you use the internet etc (minus the possible fax charge!) for free whenever you need it? I'd like to devote a pretty much all of my time when i first get there job and house hunting.



And dont worry about (in your words) 'going on a bit' - the more info the better!

I just want to make sure i make the right decision because it's such a big move.

Thanks again,

Rachel.


----------



## sm79 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, 

I worked in a toystore on West 10th Avenue. Like you, I wasn't really bothered what job I started on, as long as it was money - enough to pay bills and live on! It wasn't the best paid job and at first i didn't plan on staying long, just until 'something better' came along. Though I ended up loving working there and the other staff were all lovely so I didn't want to leave. It paid enough to get by plus a little extra to save for travelling later, plus was tons of fun. I figured since I was only there on the year visa, I may as well do something I enjoyed rather than some stressful or boring job.

I know a couple of people that registered with agencies (kelly services I think a few people got jobs from) when they arrived and got office work. Also a few got jobs in cafes and other shops just by walking in. Its pretty daunting at first but once you get going, it wont take you long at all to find something!

I took mostly travellers cheques and a few hundred $ to keep me going then deposited them once I got my account. You can always take money out on your UK account if you need, theres one bank that has v low charges to do it... i think it was RBC..... I hadnt used travellers cheques either before but they are pretty straightforward. Just keep a note of the serial numbers, just in case you lose them!

Ive just had a look on the bunac site and they havent got the group flight dates for this year up yet, but they will have set dates you can choose from. In the busy season they have a maybe 2 or 3 a month to choose from and in the winter just the one a month - this is all from '07 so they may have more options now! You have to choose outward and return date - I flew into Vancouver and chose to fly back from St. Johns, Newfoundland. If you change your mind on the date or location you can change it for a fee, think back then it was about $60.... 

The group flight is good as you all met in the airport and a bunac rep makes sure you have all your bits and bobs but looking back it would be just as easy to fly to the destination and get a bus or taxi to your hostel! I am glad I booked the group flight just to have someone else going through the same thing, even if you knew after a day or two you wouldn't see most of them again! Moneywise though..... its probably cheaper to go it alone! You have to have a return ticket though, so if you do decide to go it alone, have a look for fees in case you need to change your return date?

I just decided to return from St. Johns on a whim when I was booking, thinking I'll change it later if its not ideal, but in the end thought, what the hell, I'll probably not get a chance to go there again so went for it. No regrets at all, had a great time travelling there and stayed there for a month before i came back to Scotland. I stayed in a hostel for that month and since I knew I was staying for the month, negotiated a very cheap rate instead of paying the full nightly one.

For using the computers in the office, I think the Toronto one is bigger, but in Vancouver there was maybe 10-15 computers available for use. Supposedly restricted to 1hr but the staff are very laid back and you can just switch to another one if you need to!

It is a big move but its so exciting and i would do it again tomorrow!

Again, just give me a shout if you have any more questions.


Shona


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Take Auld Yin's advice and take a look at the links that he has provided. I have looked into working in Canada and in the process of applying for that visa. It's the exact same one that Bunac now provide, except you can apply direct with the Canadian Embassy, so cut out Bunac costs. Bunac don't really provide much extra, in my opinion. Some workshops and possibly some notice boards with jobs advertised, and "handling" the paperwork... which let's face it, you provide them the information for anyway.

I'm in the process of applying for this visa, just sent off for my police certificate. The paperwork is not complicated at all. The difficult thing is going to be getting a job whichever route you take...

Good luck.


----------



## watercool (Mar 15, 2011)

You'll find it difficult to find a job before going out there. Canadians like to see faces and enthusiasm (lots of enthusiasm) I'm actually in the same position as you but I went 2 years ago and want to go back. 

My advice is to get your resume ready before you go (research canadian resumes as they're different to British ones) have it on a USB stick or something and then you can print them off when you're there.

You have to show the Canadian government that you can support yourself for 3 months, I think the amount you'll need in your bank account is £1900 (about $3000)

When you first get there stay in a hostel (Canadiana/global) you'll meet other people and make friends...you'll need them (unless you're super anti-social) and you can help each other out. 

Job-wise you can apply to agencies (Kelly services being one) or the best way is to walk in to places and give them your resume and get SUPER ENTHUSIASTIC and fake. Sorry Canadians. 

Also.....your bible is CRAIGSLIST!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ Good advice right there.

You'll need to get your bank to verify you have £1950 in your account, plus prove this on landing as well as have medical coverage for the year and have a return flight OR prove funds to be able to buy return funds.

You'll meet loads of people in hostels, I did 6 months round south east asia on my own and meet people mainly in hostels. I think if your not fussy or sufficiently skilled you'll get a job no problem... and from what I hear/read also, it is impossible to get a job unless face to face as watercool says.

Visa numbers are limited so I would apply as soon as possible. You have a year before you have to enter the year (and then it's valid for a year).

Watercool, you still under 31? If so you may qaulify, since it is a "new" under the IEC, even having been on Bunac before I believe you can apply again...


----------



## watercool (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm 25 and can go again under the new rules. I went via Bunac on a student visa last time. When does the visa year start? I'm looking at going next year after I've saved up lots of money. 

Now I've been I can be a lot more prepared, its so hard to know whats what when you've never lived there. I'm going to compile a list of companies whilst I'm waiting to go.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Started begin of February but they've changed the rules. Whereas before you had to be in the country before January next year, now you have a full year from when it is issued. So if it is issued in June then you have till June 2012 to get in there to activate it. It works the same way as the Oz one does now. My last year able to apply so hopefully manage to secure a visa!

I can imagine it would be daunting when you first get out there... take it you had an awesome time though


----------



## watercool (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah right I didn't know that...Maybe I should apply now. What happens if you apply and then don't go? Do you get another chance?

I had an amazing time, stayed in Toronto but when I go again I'd quite like to stay in Vancouver for a bit as well.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Be Warned!*



watercool said:


> Also.....your bible is CRAIGSLIST!


People new to Canada need to take note, in Canada (and the U.S.), Craigslist is becoming well known for fraudulant ads, and scams. While most of the ads are legitimate, there are those that are not, and you need to do your due diligence, especially before giving money for something. Remember, if it sounds too good to be true, its probably a scam.
There are also websites like , usedeverywhere.com, and kijiji. where you can find jobs, housing etc in the specific community you are interested in.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

watercool said:


> Ah right I didn't know that...Maybe I should apply now. What happens if you apply and then don't go? Do you get another chance?
> 
> I had an amazing time, stayed in Toronto but when I go again I'd quite like to stay in Vancouver for a bit as well.


Doesn't look like it... but it does look like you can apply another 2 times! Luck b****d!

Frequently Asked Questions – International Experience Canada

looking to go to either Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal... Haven't narrowed it down and each has it's appeals and pitfalls!


----------



## RachelAllen24 (Mar 10, 2011)

Right, okay.....now i'm confused!

I had pretty much decided on Bunac and now i'm doubting it!

I know this is probably a very general question and is dependent on each individual, what they want to do etc, but how much money do you think you would realistically need to go?

If for example: (I'm going to quote you)

'You had to prove you had £1950 in your account, plus prove this on landing as well as have medical coverage for the year and have a return flight OR prove funds to be able to buy return funds.'

I'd planned on having about £2000 for when i get there- after getting a one way flight and paying for my visa. Does that sound reasonable?
Again, i know this is quite a general question. As i said earlier, i want to get a job ASAP once i'm there.

Craigslist sounds like Gumtree, so i know to look out for scams etc. I had an experience on Gumtree where i wanted to view someone's house and they asked me to pay a deposit before i'd viewed it......

I didn't pay it, don't worry! 

Thanks.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Up until this year, you could only get the visa through Bunac. Now you can apply direct. Bunac membership costs you £254 and you still have to prove funds, police check, insurance etc. I don't see the point in paying this any more.

I'm planning on doing similar to you, but I *should* have more money than that... but I have no idea whether £2000 will be enough, it's literally just proving to the immigration officer and guess it is very dependant on who you end up getting... I've read elsewhere on the board that some don't even bother checking all this... but it's a risk.

So i'm not sure if that will be enough, I'd say have maybe £2300. You could maybe pay for you flight on a credit card, and then pay that off once you there?

I should have also mention that when you apply for the visa, you can prove funds by having a third party (parents, relatives, friend) saying they have money in their account and will support you for for first 3 months. Again not sure how you prove this on landing, guess you could always transfer money into your account and then transfer back out once you in Canada...


----------



## watercool (Mar 15, 2011)

When I went with BUNAC I had to have a bank statement with proof of funds. They never checked. But you do get a little interview when they stamp/authorise your visa, they can be scary but ours were really nice.


----------

